# Bathroom ideas



## ZJP91 (Mar 1, 2014)

im making a bathroom and i have the claw foot tub, the big square bath tub, sink, toilet and yet it still looks bare, anyone got any ideas or pictures of theirs i could see?


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

There are lots of bathroom items. You should try using the Jacuzzi from club tortimer, or you can add multiple mirrors? I usually just don't upgrade it to it's full size because then it would be to hard to fill the bathroom. just my standpoint though


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 1, 2014)

my advice would be combine the bathroom with another room and block it off with screens (exotic screen, mermaid screen, etc.)

Maybe a laundry room or a walk in closet or an office?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm also having some trouble with a traditional bathroom
If you'd like some ideas, dream of my town.
Alice's left room is having trouble, but try Yukari's right room.


----------



## ZJP91 (Mar 1, 2014)

ayeeprill said:


> my advice would be combine the bathroom with another room and block it off with screens (exotic screen, mermaid screen, etc.)
> 
> Maybe a laundry room or a walk in closet or an office?



yeah i was thinking a laundy room would seem the best choice, i wish i kept one room smaller, or wish there was a choice to downgrade.


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 1, 2014)

ZJP91 said:


> yeah i was thinking a laundy room would seem the best choice, i wish i kept one room smaller, or wish there was a choice to downgrade.



For the laundry room you could do washer, dryer, clothesline, ironing set, and put a couple clothing items out. The hospital tv would work nice too


A workout room/home gym is another option and would take up more room.


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 1, 2014)

This was my bathroom before the reset. I kind of made it so it appeared to be two different rooms on one level (not really)
I guess I liked the fact that the Gallant Statue was there (in front of the toilet)


----------



## Ras (Mar 1, 2014)

First thing you got to do is gold-plate the tub and toilet.  That's pure class right there.  I love the gold bathtub in particular!


----------



## Dewy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like these ones:

fancy bathroom! :O

mermaid bathroom! 

Here's another cute one:

bathroom!

Hope that helps


----------



## ZJP91 (Mar 1, 2014)

you guys gave me a lot of great ideas, thanks!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 1, 2014)

I wish we can at least jump in the bathtub...

And here I have this person blog~ Kinda interesting house interior he have there and especially the public bathroom look really cool!!

http://patrick-mayor-of-shamrock.tumblr.com/page/2


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Feb 26, 2017)

I just installed mine, and there's currently a toilet, tub, and spa chair


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 26, 2017)

The laundry is always a good thing to include, also if you get the glass screen from the update you can make a fancy glass walled shower using the shower that comes out of the ground. (I usually like sticking in a drip pail because I love the sound that there's a leaking faucet or something, just adds some realism)


----------

